# What apologetic method was used in your own conversion?



## Michael (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess I am looking mostly for responses from those who were converted in adulthood and engaged in apologetic conversations that assisted the process. How did the Lord see fit to bring you to Christ?


----------



## Skyler (Oct 11, 2009)

Despite being raised in a Christian home, my foray into apologetics(a mix of William Lane Craig and Dr. Bahnsen) as well as an introduction to Calvinism were really what tipped the balance for me.

That's probably not what you're looking for though. I was kind of on the right side before I was converted.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 11, 2009)

It was C.S. Lewis's trilemma. That bothered me for perhaps 10 years.

I knew the gospel, I just didn't think it applied to me. But Jesus kept pointing to Scripture, and the Spirit ultimately forced me to face the issue. I lost and submitted. 

I'd have to say that simple statement that Jesus Christ is a liar, lunatic, or Son of God was very much a goad to me.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 11, 2009)

C.S Lewis's first chapter of Mere Christianity was very influential to me.

I also had a lot of questions about evolution and naturalism that I had to deal with before I was willing to believe.


----------



## ubermadchen (Oct 11, 2009)

I asked over the internet whether there was a God and I was directed toward a Campus Crusade website Ask Questions about College, Life, and God. It took an evidential approach toward demonstrating that our holy God was real and so was my sin.


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 11, 2009)

For me it was a little different. I suppose Presup. would be the closest answer. I was always very skeptical of anything supernatural or what-have-you. I was raised in rural Kentucky so I was no stranger to the Scriptures however. I can remember in my unregenerate days I had the ability to out quote Bible verses to those who had been brought up as Christians from the cradle. Looking back I was a bit of smartaleck (sic?). Truly I doubted and despised God and especially the God as he is contained in the Scriptures. Until one day when I was standing in my room and I was suddenly overtaken by this belief that Christ was the Son of God and that I had been wrong all this time. I was then convicted of my sin, particularly that of unbelief. That would be my conversion story. I can remember going to a Church that was about 1/4 mile away from my home at the time and being told that I wasn't yet a Christian because I had not walked down the isle yet and said the sinners prayer. Then I went to the local Church of Christ (Campbellian) church and they told me that I had no hope of heaven because I had yet to be baptized by immersion. Shortly after the most visible point of my conversion, it would be safe to say that I now had some doubts! 
But thankfully God has worked in my more and more since those early years. 
Now that I have fully digressed I will return to the original point of the post. The answer to the question; I am not really sure which apologetic method my conversion would fall under.


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 12, 2009)

bump.


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 12, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> I guess I am looking mostly for responses from those who were converted in adulthood and engaged in apologetic conversations that assisted the process. How did the Lord see fit to bring you to Christ?



I'm not exactly clear on the difference between the two  , but since I 'made my decision for Christ' after reading _The Case for Christ_, I would guess that's an example of classic/evidential.


----------



## MMasztal (Oct 12, 2009)

Good question. In my case, about 23 years ago the Holy Spirit used a couple religious guys on TV (I don't know who they were) who were talking about the Bakker and Swaggart scandals. I was getting a laugh out the situation. Then one of the guys quoted Romans 14:12 and it was like a light went on in my head. I suddenly knew the Bible was true. Fortunately, our library had a Bible which I checked out and started reading it. After visiting some churches, I ended joining an OPC church and began my walk with the Lord.


----------

